# Bonus Weeks



## riverdees05 (Apr 18, 2008)

Does TPI have any speicals for bonus weeks?


----------



## Marcia3641 (Apr 21, 2008)

*TPI Bonus Week Specials*



riverdees05 said:


> Does TPI have any speicals for bonus weeks?


Deposit your 2008 week more than 120 days in advance of check-in date and get an "Instant exchange voucher" mention code 0712EBTST.

or please mention code 0801CRESPC....this gives you a bonus week for every week deposited. Week must be banked at least 4 months in advance.


----------



## Kola (Apr 23, 2008)

Marcia3641 said:


> Deposit your 2008 week more than 120 days in advance of check-in date and get an "Instant exchange voucher" mention code 0712EBTST.
> 
> or please mention code 0801CRESPC....this gives you a bonus week for every week deposited. Week must be banked at least 4 months in advance.



I have two questions: a) how long is the bonus week voucher valid for from the date of deposit ? 
b) is the price of the bonus week fixed or does it depend on the resort, the season and the unit size ?
Thanks.
K.


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 28, 2008)

Bonus weeks are good for 1 year and the fee is fixed.


----------

